
Between 72 and 100 % of people detained by ICE will be infected within 90 days - lilrhody
https://bostonreview.net/global-justice/lauren-carasik-deadly-immigration-enforcement-during-covid-19-pandemic
======
LorenPechtel
I think the GOP regards that as a feature, not a problem.

